# Sunday's Show and Tell...3/19/17



## jd56 (Mar 19, 2017)

Outstanding!!! It's officially spring (tomorrow).
It only gets better from here. 

So, let's see what relics you have found from the past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay81 (Mar 19, 2017)

I won this '95 Schwinn Cruiser Deluxe 7 on ebay last Sunday evening, and drove an hour each way to pick it up yesterday.  It's near mint condition.  Now something this new is not really my style,  I'm mainly focusing on collecting prewar stuff. But with those heavy, single speed bikes,  my asthma makes it difficult to ride them more than a couple blocks so I don't ride them very often. My new years resolution was to work up to riding them more.  So I wanted something with multiple speeds that I can pedal easily but I don't really care to buy a new or modern bike.  So this is where I landed.  50's styling,  still a heavy bike,  but with 7 speeds I can ride it much easier.  I was considering building something custom, using old parts and a wheel set like these, and I still might,  but with this I can go riding right away. I plan to do some light modifications such as whitewall tires and replacing the ugly fender brace screws with the ones that look like rivits. Maybe some phantom pedals because I like them better. I rode it around the block yesterday, it rides very nicely and would have gone farther but it was raining and cold.  Maybe I can get out and ride today.  
Also found these cool old brass compasses and some cb radio stuff at an estate sale down the street from where I picked up the bike.


----------



## rodeo1988 (Mar 19, 2017)

Extra parts for my speedometer


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 19, 2017)

Picked up this late 40s-early 50s Murray tub wagon yesterday. Pretty cool OG piece.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 19, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 437954 Picked up this late 40s-early 50s Murray tub wagon yesterday. Pretty cool OG piece.



Love that wagon!


----------



## bikedudeomaha (Mar 19, 2017)

i made some cool trades this week. i picked up those 2 bmx bikes last week and did some good trades imho. schwinn stingray 2, and a schwinn american. i think i came out ahead. plus , i met a guy that does bmx stuff whom is willing to keep an eye out for old stuff. and vise-versa.
then my roommate brought me home this cool old skateboard from the 60's, with steel wheels. was a good week.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 19, 2017)

Got me a stand finally 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fboggs1986 (Mar 19, 2017)

Was a good bike week. Grabbed a couple beauties from A fellow caber(tinker) and got some other smalls and parts I needed. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 19, 2017)

great finds frank. tinker has some great stuff.


----------



## fboggs1986 (Mar 19, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 437954 Picked up this late 40s-early 50s Murray tub wagon yesterday. Pretty cool OG piece.




Very cool wagon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XBPete (Mar 19, 2017)

All I got was 40 inches of snow, waist deep

 and three days of clearing the mess including shoveling off the roof....


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 19, 2017)

Gearing up for spring some projects a Moto bike rebought  that I sold last year. Some of these are parts bikes plus some accessories. *If any one has the correct 3 band wedge type front light for the Western auto bike Id be interested. Even a Good top cover piece might be helpful . *


----------



## stoney (Mar 19, 2017)

XBPete said:


> All I got was 40 inches of snow, waist deep
> 
> and three days of clearing the mess including shoveling off the roof....
> 
> View attachment 437996




Sorry. I don't miss that


----------



## stoney (Mar 19, 2017)

A few finds, Champion pedal car , crusty sign, skull shift knob/handle


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 19, 2017)

stoney said:


> A few finds, Champion pedal car , crusty sign, skull shift knob/handle
> 
> View attachment 438021
> 
> ...



super nice og murray pedal car.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 19, 2017)

Cool dipside champion,Had one just like it when my kids were little.


----------



## stoney (Mar 19, 2017)

Thanks all.


----------



## Crazy8 (Mar 19, 2017)

Just some more slot cars and hot wheels.


----------



## ricobike (Mar 19, 2017)

[QUOTE="tanksalot, post: 702063, member: 18655"*If any one has the correct 3 band wedge type front light for the Western auto bike i.d. be interested. Even a Good top cover piece might be helpful . * View attachment 438001 [/QUOTE]

I have this exact bike, but I don't have the front light either.  They are around, but kinda pricey.  Mine's not in good enough shape to warrant one so I just put a chrome one on and left it.  Here's a picture I think I got from Dave's of a mint condition one:


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes it has been a great weekend for hotwheels!


----------



## tech549 (Mar 19, 2017)

trying to cure this cabin fever with all the snow,so did some upgrades on my Blackhawk.speedo,horn and bracket,saddle,taillight,pedals,rims and tires.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 19, 2017)

tech549 said:


> trying to cure this cabin fever with all the snow,so did some upgrades on my Blackhawk.speedo,horn and bracket,saddle,taillight,pedals,rims and tires.
> 
> View attachment 438069



Beautiful


----------



## bentwoody66 (Mar 19, 2017)

Not really a find, finishing up my jig/fixture for my battery tube caps


----------



## Jay81 (Mar 19, 2017)

Just scored a couple accessories for my above mentioned '95 Cruiser Deluxe 7. 


 





 

And a very nice set of original Schwinn script chubby grips


----------



## stoney (Mar 19, 2017)

tech549 said:


> trying to cure this cabin fever with all the snow,so did some upgrades on my Blackhawk.speedo,horn and bracket,saddle,taillight,pedals,rims and tires.
> 
> View attachment 438069




That Blackhawk is a beauty.


----------



## Kramai88 (Mar 19, 2017)

It was a good week stingray fastback two Huffy Rails Huff Wildcat Radio Line scooter Comrade tricycle along with some other miscellaneous stuff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JKT (Mar 19, 2017)

I picked up this heavy Anvil stand today.. these are hard to find and don't come up real often and can get very expensive .. it has a 3/4" thick top and sides and weighs 137 lbs. the top is 11 1/2" X 12 1/2 "  it will be holding my mid sized 290 lb. Anvil pictured, its base is 12" X 13" it will have a 1/4" overlap


----------



## dave the wave (Mar 19, 2017)

Crazy8 said:


> Just some more slot cars and hot wheels.
> View attachment 438027 View attachment 438028 View attachment 438029 View attachment 438030



great score !! the blue funny car and the 442 are the money very rare.


----------



## stoney (Mar 19, 2017)

JKT said:


> I picked up this heavy Anvil stand today.. these are hard to find and don't come up real often and can get very expensive .. it has a 3/4" thick top and sides and weighs 137 lbs. the top is 11 1/2" X 12 1/2 "  it will be holding my mid sized 290 lb. Anvil pictured, its base is 12" X 13" it will have a 1/4" overlap
> 
> View attachment 438301
> 
> ...




Very cool, I've never seen an anvil base. Love your collection of anvils.


----------



## JKT (Mar 19, 2017)

stoney said:


> Very cool, I've never seen an anvil base. Love your collection of anvils.



thank you stoney !! they are not as plentiful as anvils but show up occasionally... they can cost just as much or more sometimes.. I have 8 anvils and 1 still on its way from Austria, hope to have it in another 2 or 3 weeks... they range for 60 lbs.. to  573 lbs.. I haven't found I bike I've wanted in a while now and my co-workers are telling me now, I don't buy anything that's not heavy anymore !! lol


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 19, 2017)

1912 Lionel in box, original john Lennon life time print! 1940-50's store display brake pad box, early triumph light.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 19, 2017)

Picked this up in a three-way deal between some friends.  The rest of the bike comes in this Wednesday.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 20, 2017)

redline1968 said:


> 1912 Lionel in box, original john Lennon life time print! 1940-50's store display brake pad box, early triumph light.
> 
> View attachment 438408
> 
> ...



Nice lamp!
I also found something "Triumph" cycle related.
Picked up these two flea market finds, along with 5 Enfield branded motorcycle spanners.
Particularly pleased with the Rudge-Whitworth spanner as I own two Rudge bicycles!


----------



## bicycle larry (Mar 20, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Picked this up in a three-way deal between some friends.  The rest of the bike comes in this Wednesday.
> 
> View attachment 438433



good to see you got this one , I still miss the one I had , but it went to a good home !!!


----------



## partsguy (Mar 20, 2017)

I found some cash this weekend 



This bike found a *VERY loving* home yesterday. The new owner loved the refurb job and the patina I chose to leave behind. She fell in love with the colors, smooth ride, and, more than that, was excited to own a small piece of local history.

As she wheeled the bike off to load it in her station wagon, she exclaimed, "thank you for saving things that DAYTON built!!"

You know, no matter how many old bikes I refurb and sell, when a customer gets _that_ excited for their new ride, I get my high off that and makes me happy. The money is nice, but it's hard to put a price on a happy person.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 20, 2017)

And I found some Dayton/Harley spec. deep fenders! Pics are coming later today. Man I love antique shops!!!


----------



## decotriumph (Mar 20, 2017)

I picked up this custom framed bike by Adam Gaskill, an artist from Franklin, Tennessee.


----------



## bikeyard (Mar 20, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Picked this up in a three-way deal between some friends.  The rest of the bike comes in this Wednesday.
> 
> View attachment 438433



I don't know three way deal, sounds personal


----------

